# Liverpool vs Real Madrid | UEFA Champions League Final 2021-22 | Live stream - What's the catch ?



## Hornchurch (25 May 2022)

'

Being honest I shoulda opened-up this thread some days (weeks?) ago, to ask

Now the jaded-cycnic in me fears I've got to sign-up for some rubbish or other, in order to be able to see it,* "Free" - Right ? or is there a catch ?*

The wretched corporation known as *'B.T'* (British Telecom) were awful around 2012-2016 with their landline phone AND internet, for me.
(I ditched 'em)

Couldn't help but notice tho' , that they're shouting the odds about being able to watch 28th May's Liverpook vs Real Madrid match, free of charge.


https://www.broadbandtvnews.com/202...ake-uefa-champions-league-final-free-to-view/


View: https://youtu.be/UvsU48M4dpY



I wouldn't trust B.T "as far as I could throw 'em" (bad-experiences, in the past)

However, am just wondering "if" I/we will have to give 'B.T' details or consent to send stuff, *in order to actually view it ?*

You Tube 'Live Stream' would be my preferred choice, assuming there's no catch involved.

.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2022)

Worse case scenario you'll need to subscribe to the BT YouTube channel. I won't be bothering though.


----------



## Hornchurch (25 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Worse case scenario you'll need to subscribe to the BT YouTube channel. I won't be bothering though.



Cheers for your reply Paul


----------



## vickster (25 May 2022)

Get a throwaway email address to sign up?

Otherwise, there’s bound to be a non BT stream coming from somewhere in the world if you’re happy with commentary in Estonian or similar


----------



## slow scot (25 May 2022)

Worked fine for me last week for the Europa League final. I intend using it again for the Champions League game.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 May 2022)

vickster said:


> Get a throwaway email address to sign up?
> 
> Otherwise, there’s bound to be a non BT stream coming from somewhere in the world if you’re happy with commentary in Estonian or similar



Loads of English language ones too - Ireland, USA, South Africa and other areas outside of BT's licence agreement.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Loads of English language ones too - Ireland, USA, South Africa and other areas outside of BT's licence agreement.



It was slightly in jest…


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2022)

If you have Virgin and get BT Sport through that then you can use VirginGo to watch it

I thought it was only via Apps but apparently there is a website that you can use

of course you need to sign in to your Virgin Media account first


----------



## Hornchurch (26 May 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If you have Virgin and get BT Sport through that then you can use VirginGo to watch it
> 
> I thought it was only via Apps but apparently there is a website that you can use
> 
> of course you need to sign in to your Virgin Media account first




Cheers for that anyways

Have never used Virgin, at all, for anything - Nothing against them, just that it's never happened.

Tell a lie (just remembered)

I did use Virgin's Record Shops back when I lived in Essex & used to visit 'Lakeside Centre' nightly**

** (My R.M truck depot was based at the nearby Lakeside Retail-Park, so I didn't have much choice really)

.


----------



## Hornchurch (26 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Loads of English language ones too - Ireland, USA, South Africa and other areas outside of BT's licence agreement.*




Hi Spoke,

Any chance of some links (?), lest the one that I intended to fudge-past (bluff my way past), "fails" ?

I reckon ("if it works"), that my best-bet might be this = https://youtu.be/UvsU48M4dpY - Champions League ('Live Stream') ?

.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 May 2022)

If you've got a smart TV (Or a Firestick) you can just load Youtube and watch for free. I watched the Europa League final, last night's game and will again on Sat for the CL final.


----------



## StuAff (28 May 2022)

There is no catch.


----------



## Hornchurch (28 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Worse case scenario you'll need to subscribe to the BT YouTube channel. I won't be bothering though.





vickster said:


> *Get a throwaway email address to sign up?*
> 
> Otherwise, there’s bound to be a non BT stream coming from somewhere in the world if you’re happy with commentary in Estonian or similar





slow scot said:


> Worked fine for me last week for the Europa League final.* I intend using it again for the Champions League game.*





Well, Vicks, et-al

Am now using the same 'You Tube' link AND it seems to be working, no-catch - ("so far", laughs the jaded cynic in me !)

They have Rio Ferdinand, Peter Crouch AND (of course), Steven Gerrard on the analysis panel.

Nice to see that it's "razor-sharp", same as I hope that 'The Reds' will be tonight.

I've always admired Liverpool FC ever since I was a li'l kid - Bought them 'in Subbuteo' back in the early-mid-1970's

My fave player (back then) was Steve Highway - such an exciting player (& 'winger'), to watch, for me as a kid.

Laughably, I wanna relate this small-tale, which took place back in 1977 - walking back home from my mate's house, then....

Bumped into my Dad (in the driveway) & asked..... "Where ya going Dad ?" He replies.....

I'm going to Highbury, to watch Liverpool vs Arsenal (his fave team) - "Wanna come ?" - (does a bear $hit in the woods ?)

So we're at the clock-end (the old Highbury Stadium, pre-"Emirates")

And (of course), I'm THE ONLY Liverpool-supporter there !!!!!

Lastly ; My teacher during P.E said - "Mate, GET A NEW SHIRT, as your old one is all torn & ripped"

Got home indoors, bumped into my Mum & said, "Teacher has just had a go at me, as my OLD shirt is all ripped/dog-eared"

Reply was ; "Go see your Dad, as I know nothing about Football" - (fair enough) - So, I walk-in & see mah Dad....

In despair, I knew my Dad was ONLY a hardcore fan of Arsenal AND also (by chance), a fan of 'Wolves' - (Wolverhampton Wanderers)


*"Dad, Dad, I absolutely NEED a brand-new Football-shirt, as my Teacher at school has had a go at me" *- Then he replies....

*"Sure Son, I'll buy YOU a brand-new shirt, but only on one condition..... It HAS to be one of the TWO teams that I like" *

Angry & in despair, I replied.....

*"Well you KNOW where you can shove the Arsenal shirt !!!!"* - ( That's how I ended up, with "Umbro Nylon Wolves" )

.


----------



## Mike_P (28 May 2022)

Actually no link needed, a search on YouTube for BT sport brings up the entry


----------



## vickster (28 May 2022)

Doesn’t work outside the U.K…watching in Croatian (probably less annoying than the nonsense from U.K. commentators )


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 May 2022)

All Liverpool to begin with, but around the 25 minute mark I could just sense the tide beginning to turn a little. It will be an interesting second half.


----------



## Stephenite (28 May 2022)

That was a new take on the off-side rule for me. I always thought of it (being caught offside) as being found in between the last defender and the goalkeeper.

Unless they are playing 'flying goalies' as we used to do as kids in the park.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 May 2022)

Stephenite said:


> That was a new take on the off-side rule for me. I always thought of it (being caught offside) as being found in between the last defender and the goalkeeper.
> 
> Unless they are playing 'flying goalies' as we used to do as kids in the park.



No, it's always been the last two defenders, no matter who they are.


----------



## Stephenite (28 May 2022)

TAA saying in the Guardian that he 'sees things others can't see'. Well 'others' can see things he can't see, for eg. the cross to the back post!


----------



## Stephenite (28 May 2022)

Supposed to be watching the new series of Stranger Things with HER but find myself willing on the 'pool here. Like i often do, against my better judgement, in these CL finals.


----------



## Hornchurch (28 May 2022)

vickster said:


> Doesn’t work outside the U.K…watching in Croatian (probably less annoying than the nonsense from U.K. commentators )




Oh well, that was a waste of time anyways.

Liverpool were fairly $hit & in MY opinion, never looked like scoring AT ALL - (except perhaps the Mo Salah 2yd tap, saved/Courtois)

Coverage was GREAT - No complaints, will use it again

Just wish Liverpool were better than mediochre & they weren't even that - (miserable icon req'd)

.


----------

